# Indonesian Ship Crushes Fishing Vessel



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

I wonder what made this translation. Indonesia Ship Crushes Fishing Boat that Strayed into its Path - Maritime news - OceanCrew.org

Seriously, was anybody on watch. and what would you do as stand-on vessel and you saw a fishing vessel being towed across your bows? I know what I'd do but I'm only an ex sparks.
Andrew


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

I went on many a picturesque trundle during my seagoing life, and craved many a receptacle in the vicinity of the ships bar. 
I was at fault more often than not!!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

GW3OQK said:


> I wonder what made this translation. Indonesia Ship Crushes Fishing Boat that Strayed into its Path - Maritime news - OceanCrew.org
> 
> Seriously, was anybody on watch. and what would you do as stand-on vessel and you saw a fishing vessel being towed across your bows? I know what I'd do but I'm only an ex sparks.
> Andrew
> ...



The ship is not a tanker. She is a 29,664 dwt bulker. Her course was through Bali Strait. ms HABCO PIONEER had a draught of 10m. Likely she was 'deep draught' vessel and was hampered vessel. Can't verify the details, but it appears the fishing vessel crossed the bulker and her propeller caught the nets.

Bali Strait is a bit of a narrow spot. Pilot required? Not sure.

Sad event.

Stephen


----------



## JoeQ (Jan 8, 2009)

An interesting conclusion reached very quickly:

_"Understood it wasn’t not fault KM LINTAS DAMAI 5 – disabled fishing vessel was under tow of another fishing vessel, caravan strayed into shipping lane and tried to pass ahead of oncoming freighter."_



Coaster crushed fishing vessel, 15 crew rescued | KM LINTAS DAMAI 5 - FleetMon Maritime News

VIDEO: A General Cargo Ship Collided with a Fishing Vessel, 15 Crew Rescued (oceanicinsight.com)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The HABCO PIONEER was a different collision with another fishing vessel


----------

